# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Bikinilijn of meer weghalen,hoe?

## antje111111

de vraag staat al in de titel. hoe kun je nou het beste al dat ongewenste haar beneden wegkrijgen?

scheren krijg je zo snel stoppels van terug. verder is er een hoop op de markt, maar wat is nou het beste en werkt het beste (en langste)?

----------


## Déylanna

Wat werkt het langste????? Permanent ontharen, met deze methode ben je definitief van je "overbeharing" af. Daarnaast heb je ook nog harsen, dan blijft het zo'n 3 tot 4 weken weg, of epileren met een epileerapparaat, dan blijft het ook 3 tot 4 weken weg, en dan heb je nog ontharingscreme.

liefs
Déy

----------


## Sylvia93

Dit is nou idd echt de perfecte vraag, zo verschrikkelijk irritant om na 1 dag alweer die stoppels te zien:s
Mja epileren, ontharen of harsen lijkt me nou helemaal niks :Stick Out Tongue:  dus ik hou het wel bij het scheren, dan moeten de mannen maar 1x in de zoveel tijd genoegen nemen met wat stoppels!! (al heb ik die zelf liever ook niet maarja)

Liefs Syl

----------


## antje111111

> Dit is nou idd echt de perfecte vraag, zo verschrikkelijk irritant om na 1 dag alweer die stoppels te zien:s
> Mja epileren, ontharen of harsen lijkt me nou helemaal niks dus ik hou het wel bij het scheren, dan moeten de mannen maar 1x in de zoveel tijd genoegen nemen met wat stoppels!! (al heb ik die zelf liever ook niet maarja)
> 
> Liefs Syl


net wat je zegt: ik wordt er zelf kriegelig van...

dat harsen en epileren enzo. kan dat ook daar? lijkt me vrij pijnlijk? bij benen lijkt t me al pijnlijk, maar daar helemaal... :P

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha ja idd, ik wordt er ook helemaal knetter gestoord van, 
maar idd, epileren op harsen pfoeh lijkt me zoo ontzettend pijnlijk.... Dus ik hou het maar op het scheren :Smile:  iig de komende paar jaar  :Wink:  Wie weet dat ik het dan ooit eens uitprobeer, maar dan zou ik wel voor het harsen gaan denk ik, lijkt me toch een stuk beter dan epileren:P

xxx

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb zo'n epileerapparaat van Braun (Silképil) en daar doe ik benen,armen,oksels en bikinilijn mee.
Is idd wel wat pijnlijker op bepaalde plaatsen,maar ik heb er één met verschillende opzetstukken die ieder geschikt zijn voor een bepaald lichaamsdeel...die voor de bikinilijn en oksels is bijv een opzetstukje met een soort van 'zacht-draderige-rolletjes' die je huid ontspannen.
Pas op: het blijft wel een beetje pijnlijk...maar als ik een paar minuten op mijn tanden moet bijten om daarna weer 3 à 4 weken zonder haar verder te kunnen heb ik dat er graag voor over!!
Het voordeel van zo'n epilady is ook dat je haar steeds minder wordt...dus na een paar jaartjes volhouden hoef je ver géén haartjes meer uit te trekken  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hee Ag

Klinkt naar een droom, haha niet iedere dag meer te hoeven scheren :|
Mja mijn moeder ziet me al aankomen :S, pfoeh ik hou t de komende 2 jaar nog maar ff op t scheren, haha dan ben ik oud genoeg, dan heeft mn moeder niks meer te zeggen :Stick Out Tongue:  hahah
Maar klinkt dus idd naar een goede tip!! dus Antje miss wat voor jou!:P

xxx

----------


## antje111111

ik zou haast nu naar de winkel spurten om zo`n ding te kopen... is dat echt 3 a 4 weken ook stoppelvrij?

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi,

hmm idd een goede vraag, ben ook wel benieuwd of het echt 3 à 4 weken stoppelvrij is, want daar kun je je echt nóg meer aan ergeren :S hihi nou Agnes zal t vast wel weten  :Stick Out Tongue:  we wachten dus maar even af !

xxx

----------


## Agnes574

HoiHoi,

Mijn ervaring;
De eerste tijd dat je zo'n silképil gebruikt moest ik alle lichaamsdelen om de 2 weken weer behandelen,maar het 'stoppelgevoel' was ik meteen kwijt (door scheren komen je haartjes telkens dikker en harder terug,met een epileerapparaat trek je de haartjes met wortel en al uit,dus komen er nieuwe,zachte haartjes voor in de plaats)....in de loop der tijd (dus als je énkel het epileerapparaat gebruikt en tussendoor NOOIT scheert!!!!) komen je haartjes steeds langzamer en dunner terug én : héél belangrijk,na verloop van tijd...steeds minder haartjes!!

Let wel op het volgende;
-als je er je bikinilijn mee doet...dat is en blijft pijnlijk,huid strak trekken helpt veel en moet ook!! (maar de één kan meer pijn verdragen dan een ander...ik kan wel tegen een stootje  :Wink: ),maar je kunt het in het begin ook in stukjes doen (paar pauzes nemen). Het resultaat blijft lang,al kan dat gebied na de eerste keren wél wat gevoelig aanvoelen...paar uurtjes!
-Oksels zijn ook wel wat gevoelig,maar gaat snel...let er wel op je huid ALTIJD strak te trekken (ik heb namelijk eens gehad dat dat ding mijn huid meehad..AUW)
-Benen en armen: huid strak trekken en gaan met die banaan  :Smile: ...kan in het begin pijnlijk aanvoelen,maar je zult zien dat je dat na een minuut of 2 epileren al niet meer voelt!!

Ik heb een Silképil(Braun) die dateert van 1990 denk ik,oud baasje dus;zal me eens een nieuwe halen omdat ik denk dat de modernere en waarschijnlijk dus verbeterde Epileerapparaten van nu nog veel aangenamer in gebruik zullen zijn vermoed ik!!

ps; ik heb laatst in een reclameblaadje gezien dat er zelfs al speciale,kleine epileerapparaatjes bestaan,speciaal voor de bikinilijn....miljaar ik loop achter;deze dino  :Smile: gaat er na haar vakantie ook eens voor kijken (een nieuwe!!)

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## Sylvia93

En antje, heb je al een epileerapparaat gekocht?? :Wink: 

xxx

----------


## Nadiieh

Ik heb een keer zo'n epileerapparaat gebruikt voor m'n benen!

AUUUWW en nóóit meer!! :P haha

Ook heb ik een keer ontharingscreme gebruikt!
Dat is wel heel goed spul, het word er lekker zacht van (oksels weet uberhaut niet of het ook op je vagina mag) maar echt een lang resultaat? neuh niet echt en het STINKT.

wat een drama om een vrouw te zijn! hihi

ik ga ook maar eens proberen te harsen! maar kan dat ook bij je bikinilijn? (aaai!)

xxx

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Hoi,

Nou volgens mij kun je wel harsen op je bikinilijn hoor, maarre idd aai aai, lijkt me errrug pijnlijk!!  :Wink: 

xxx

----------


## Gozer1987

(ook) als man kan ik zeggen dat harsen heel vervelend is.. 1x geprobeerd, niet echt goed gegaan, nooit meer gedaan!

----------


## Nadiieh

Ja en heeeel goed strak trekken hahaha!

Ik laat het jullie nog wel horen;-) 

als iemand anders nog tips heeft?......

xx

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha dat is precies de reden waarom ik het nog ff bij gewoon scheren hou, 
pfoeh die pijn voel ik nu al ...:|

----------


## Agnes574

Hahahahahaha.......die pijn vind ikzelf enorm meevallen hoor...en dat met een epileerapp uit het jaar stillekes  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

hahahaha Aggie toch  :Wink: 
Mja okee het zal idd wel meevallen hoor, ik kan over t algemeen wel wat pijn verdragen, *denkt terug aan het zetten vn mn tattoo :|* hehe int begin wat minder leuk, maar okee het went wel, 
Maar de echte goede reden dat ik het bij scheren hou is omdat mn moeder me dus ook echt niet thuis ziet komen met een epileerapparaat, en harsen hmm lijkt me ook niet veel  :Wink:  
ach ja nog genoeg tijd, miss iets voor de toekomst.

Liefs Syl

----------


## Nikky278

Je kunt voor het epileren de huid ook koelen met een icepack (wel even in een doek doen, anders kun je jezelf lelijk bezeren), dit verdoofd de huid een beetje, waardoor het epileren minder pijnlijk wordt. Wel verstandig om dan telkens een stukje te doen, anders is de huid alweer warm voor je klaar bent.

Xx

----------


## Sylvia93

Hee

Dit klinkt idd wel naar een goede tip ja, heb dat idd wel vaker gehoord over icepacks!

xx

----------


## Katja

Jezus Agnes,
kreeg dr spontaan kippevel van :S
ik heb het 1keer geprobeerd (bikinilijn epileren)
en dat was PIJNLIJKKK!!!

Waxen harsen bleef bij mij vroeger tot wel 3 weken geheel weg, daarna begonnen de haartjes langzamerhand terug te komen.. binnen 5 weken was alles geheel teruggegroeid..

zoek op google naar brazilian wax. Ze beweren dat je haar van daar beneden zelfs een paar maanden wegblijft.. 

ik laat het 1keer in de 6 weken flitsen met een laser bij mn schoonheidsspecialist.
Eigenlijk laat ik alles laseren (benen, oksels, het gehele bikinilijn) 
geheel PIJNVRIJ alleen DUUR!! en het duurt ook lang hoor voordat alles weg is.

----------


## Agnes574

Dankjewel voor alle tips Katja!

Hahahaha...........
"Jezus Agnes,
kreeg dr spontaan kippevel van :S
ik heb het 1keer geprobeerd (bikinilijn epileren)
en dat was PIJNLIJKKK!!!"............Hihihihihi  :Smile: 

Ik heb daar dus persoonlijk nier écht veel last van...zal bij ieder mens verschillen zeker  :Wink: 
Moest wel lachen om je reactie..zo grappig geschreven  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Ik ga 's zoeken op google naar die brazilian wax (tx voor de tip)....want dat laseren ziet mijn portemonnee niet zitten...en vriendlief ook niet denk ik hahahahaha  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## Wendy01

Hoi, 

Ik scheer mijn benen al vanaf mijn 18de met die ouderwetse epilady met ronddraaiende veer. Geweldig, ik heb 3 weken gladden benen. Ik heb ook de nieuwste Epilady Silképil gekocht met verschillende stukken. Deze werkt niet zo goed als de veer. Ik zit ook met de bikinilijn die ik elke dag moet scheren, Ik heb het met de Silképil gedaan, maar ik ging door de grond van de pijn. Als je het doet moet je hele korte haartjes hebben, dus eerst de eerste keer scheren en dan als je kleine stoppeltjes hebt de Epilady gebruiken, anders doet het nog pijner. Op mijn benen voel ik er niks meer van, dus het went wel.

Groetjes Wendy01

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Wendy,

Sja dat scheren blijft vervelend, heb het zelf ook hoor! Heb ik de bikinilijn net geschoren en dan de volgende dag : Nee alweer stoppels?? Echt óóit laat ik zoiezo de bikinilijn permanent weglaseren ofso  :Stick Out Tongue:  Oksels heb ik niet zo'n problemen mee, maarja als we dan toch bezig zijn?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo dames,
Zal mijn ervaringen ook even delen  :Wink: 

* Ontharingscreme; Nou dit werkte bij mij echt niet, deed precies zoals op de verpakking van Veet stond en had ongeveer 1/3 van de haartjes weg en was 2x zo lang bezig als met scheren  :Confused: 
* Harsen; 1x op een stukje been gedaan, haartje waren wel weg, maar ik had 3 dagen een rood stukje been, dus dat is niet geschikt voor mij.
* Waxen; zelfde als bij harsen
* Scheren; sjah de stoppeltjes komen ietwat snel terug, maar ik kan mezelf ook snel scheren en het is pijnloos zolang je geen botte mesjes gebruikt...
* Epileren; ik heb ook zo'n epileerapparaat, maar zoals Agnes aangeeft moet je in het begin niet alles in 1x willen doen en dus duurt mij dat te lang... misschien toch maar in de herkansing dan....
* Als ik ooit rijk ben dan ga ik het wel laten weglaseren  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ik vond nog een link http://www.seksvraagbaak.nl/sekswijz...heerwijzer.htm over scheren  :Smile:

----------


## Four Roses

Hallo allemaal,

Ik heb de schrik-verhalen hierboven gelezen en mij lijkt het beste inderdaad of scheren en dan daarna wel creme voor gevoelige huid erop smeren (heb je ook geen stoppeltjes) of het laseren. Beide niet pijnlijk.

----------


## Lara '52

als ik terug denk aan wat mij 30 -35 jaar geleden is overkomen , ik ging bij een schoonheidspecialiste vd. harsen benen -bikinilijn-oksels na een paar keren langs te gaan in die tijd kosten dit - oude belgische frank 500 FR. per deel (ondernemend zoals ik ben probeerde ik dit zelf thuis uit met hars) ... maar owee ik liet het er wat lang opzitten en op de benen bleef het er op plakken  :EEK!: , dan maar met haardroger erop en laten smeltenmet hulp vd. dochters en ondertussen ik op een kussen bijtend  :EEK!: nu wordt dit vertelt aan de kleinkinderen als oma's perikelen :Wink:  

Na enkele keren ben ik er erg bedrijvig in geworden , en 35 jaar later minder last van
benen 1xper mnd -oksel -bikini 2x per mnd.

----------


## dotito

@Lara

Das wel hilarisch :Big Grin:  kan dat mijn al levendig inbeelden.Maar kan wel aannemen dat het op dat moment best wel pijnlijk was.

Ikzelf scheer mijn benen onder de douche, om de 3 dagen,heb zwarte haren he! dat zie je snel met venus>goedkoop en geen pijn.(Ik haat epilady's)
Onder mijn oksels doe ik maar om de 2 maand,heb daar bijna geen haar.En mijn bikinilijn dat doe ik bijna nooit,daar groeit geen haar. :Big Grin: 

Do, :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Lara,

Haha moest stiekem ook wel lachen, kan me wel voorstellen dat jij het toen niet zo grappig vond!

@ Do,

Argh, zwarte haren op de benen zijn vervelend! Gelukkig heb ik lichte blonde haartjes en groeien de haren op mn benen héél langzaam, hoef ze dus ook maar 1x in de maand ong te scheren :Smile:  Oksels en bikinilijn daarintegen pff om gek van te worden! Het liefst iedere dag, maar wegens tijdgebrek meestal gewoon om de dag. Lijkt me trouwens wel ideaal om op de bikinilijn weinig haargroei te hebben!

----------


## dotito

@Sylvia,

Ja Idd zwarte zijn best niet leuk,vind zelf ook degoetant!

----------

